
Stimulus Reflex 3.0: Build reactive applications with the Rails - ksec
https://github.com/hopsoft/stimulus_reflex
======
jstummbillig
Very interesting, bookmarked.

Even though I am competent enough with all things JS, conceptually I feel very
uneasy about where it has lead us so far, shipping tons of framework instead
of content, offloading operations unnecessarily to the client, building things
on things that can only be described as brittle.

Not ideologically – who cares – the result just _feels_ bad from an UX
perspective. I know all of this can be done smoothly in pure JS, but so far I
am waiting for that to be easy, too. Until then Rails + Stimulus seems like
one of the most efficient ways to go, when it comes to dev effort per ux
points and I'll look into Stimulus Reflex and see what exactly it can add to
that.

